# Sulphuric acid storage



## mjesse (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking to find information regarding "approved" construction methods or designs for control areas in accordance with IFC 2703.11.

Business has multiple pallets of 108-6 qt. boxes of sulphuric acid for lead-acid batteries.

I am envisioning a 6" concrete curb on a concrete slab, lined with an epoxy coating. How do I evaluate the "liquid-tightness" of such an assembly?

Next question, when multiple control areas are required due to maximum loading limits, can separation be provided by a 1 hr. barrier wall, or say 100' physical separation, or is it necessary to have a fully enclosed "room" for separation.

Local FD is involved in acceptance of design proposal, I would just like to be a little more educated on the subject.

Thanks,

mj


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 21, 2010)

There are containers the pallets can sit in...like giant swimming pools.  And other stuff...

http://www.interstateproducts.com/environmentalcontainment.htm


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2010)

which fire code and edition is this under??

and when you say business what type??


----------



## mjesse (Jul 22, 2010)

We are using 2006 IFC/IBC.

This is a single story office/warehouse

TJ, thanks for the link!


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2010)

FORGOT to ask if spinkled building???

so if I do my college educated math correctly

one of these pallets has 162 gallons???

without sprinklers:

 he can have 975 gallons just setting there or 6.01851852 of these pallets???

and if sprinkled  12.037037 pallets???

soo how many does he have or want????????????????

yes you can use the self contained pallets as on the web link above

please if I did the math wrong somone correct my paper


----------



## mjesse (Jul 22, 2010)

CDA, yes, fully sprinklered.

I agree 975 gallons unless sprinkled, then 100% increase = 1950 gallons.

They want 6200+ gallons.

If I am interpreting correctly, they may have up to 4 containment areas of 1950 each (7800 max. gal.) IF they are separated by 1 hr fire walls, I should have been more specific in my first post in asking if a fire barrier (single plane wall) is permissible as separation between containment areas, or is each area to be fully "enclosed" in a 1 hr. room.

Alternately, would anyone make a compromise if a separation distance of X feet was provided in lieu of a fire wall.

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2010)

just make a portion of the building  an "H" and get it over with, that way they do not have to worry about quantity, and more then likely cheaper.

suggest get and FPE involved and also might save some money

does not appear seperation gets you anything

CONTROL AREA. Spaces within a building which are enclosed

and bounded by exterior walls, fire walls, fire barriers

and roofs, or a combination thereof, where quantities of hazardous

materials not exceeding the maximum allowable quantities

per control area are stored, dispensed, used or handled.

414.2 Control areas. Control areas shall be those spaces

within a building where quantities of hazardous materials not

exceeding the maximum quantties allowed by this code are

stored, dispensed, used or handled.

414.2.1 Construction requirements. Control areas shall

be separated from each other by not less than a 1-hour fire

barrier constructed in accordance with Chap ter 7.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 23, 2010)

If they make it an H (H-4) you have to check type of construction, height and area, mechanical code, etc.  Don't forget IBC 415 if H-4.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks all.

Looks like I'm heading in the right direction.

Will require fire separation and secondary containment per the Group S, or....Give them the opportunity to have the building evaluated (on their dime) to see if the construction qualifies for H-4.

mj


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2010)

Can they carve out a section and make that portion an H ?????


----------



## mjesse (Jul 23, 2010)

CDA, I would think so.

I would request some sort of 3rd party review evaluation of the existing building stating that it meets the requirements of H-4.

What that means as far as floor/wall/roof construction, I don't know.....yet.

Livin' and learnin',

mj


----------

